# Nikon thread of pass the lens (ppsstt canon people look here)



## user3977 (Aug 8, 2010)

so, anyone with canon gear want to get this going. show them how the other owners do it  lets learn from the mistakes over there and keep it in the US only. maybe have a few people keep better track of where the lens is and if we have issues well we would post your address and tell who ever is near by to go get the lens from you since you cant send it? just an idea. i like what they did but 2 issues, 1) i have no nikon 2) it did not work with the rules they have.


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

:meh:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 8, 2010)

lol...nikon ftw.


----------



## user3977 (Aug 8, 2010)

Markw said:


> :meh:


 
you know there is a lot of Canon users out here too. and i figured hey if nikon can do it why cant Canon?


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

user3977 said:


> so, anyone with canon gear want to get this going. show them how the other owners do it  *lets learn from the mistakes over there* and keep it in the US only. *maybe have a few people keep better track of where the lens is* and if we have issues well we would post your address and tell who ever is near by to go get the lens from you since you cant send it? (this will never work. You can't post people's personal information on here. Might as well ask for their SSID and Mother's maiden name) just an idea. i like what they did but 2 issues, 1) i have no nikon 2) *it did not work with the rules they have*.- there was a rule in place that said no one was allowed to keep the lens, obviously. Some people just dont listen.




Honestly, you could have posted it in a better manner. That seems a little offensive, and I wasnt even involved in the older attempt. Lets just say :meh:

Mark


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 9, 2010)

Markw said:


> user3977 said:
> 
> 
> > so, anyone with canon gear want to get this going. show them how the other owners do it  *lets learn from the mistakes over there* and keep it in the US only. *maybe have a few people keep better track of where the lens is* and if we have issues well we would post your address and tell who ever is near by to go get the lens from you since you cant send it? (this will never work. You can't post people's personal information on here. Might as well ask for their SSID and Mother's maiden name) just an idea. i like what they did but 2 issues, 1) i have no nikon 2) *it did not work with the rules they have*.- there was a rule in place that said no one was allowed to keep the lens, obviously. Some people just dont listen.
> ...



+1.
I fully agree I'd like to see canon and a nikon thread doing this regaerdless of location. Itd be a blast. However, its no ones fault but the guy who stole the last lens in the previous thread. 

Play nice --Good luck, game on...can't wait to see all the outcomes of these threads...


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 9, 2010)

NIKON NIKON NIKON!


----------



## LCARSx32 (Aug 9, 2010)

DirtyDFeckers said:


> NIKON NIKON NIKON!



And?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 10, 2010)

DirtyDFeckers said:


> NIKON NIKON NIKON!



Canon shooters are entitled to their fun as well..


----------

